# [Global] [CAN] Seeking Series 2! (With some series 1 to trade)



## stoptye (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey everyone! I decided to make a thread here on BellTree to hopefully have a more concise trading experience than the one I have been having on Reddit this series. A few little housekeeping things I want to get out of the way, first is the following:


The only series 1 cards I am LOOKING FOR are Chief (086) and _DJ KK_. Please don't offer me any others.
I cannot afford to bubble mail every single trade Globally (I will bubble mail within Canada), so if you aren't ok with a sturdy plastic card sleeve in a regular envelope please don't comment
The exception to the above rule is trades that involve six or more cards at once.
I am willing to do a 1Sp:2C

Without further ado, onto the list!

*HAVE:*







Don (112)
164(x2)
180
190






Sable (004) IN PLASTIC
Kapp'n (005)
Resetti (006)
Timmy (008) MELO MISPRINT
Saharah (013)
023
036(x2)
044(x2)
053
057
059
061
066
068
070
072
079
080
083
093
094

*LOOKING FOR:*

_Kicks (103)_
_Booker (106)_
_Jack (117)_
122
_127_
128
_143_
_144_
159
_166_
169
_175_
_177_
178
181
_188_
_189_
_191_
_194_

*Cards will be _italicized_ when a trade is pending, and removed when the trade is completed.
*PM'd offers will not be accepted from users with 0 Trade/Wi-Fi rating


----------



## marierock13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi,

I'm interested in trading my 175 Jay, for your 133 Savannah. I am located in Canada.

Please let me know.


----------



## stoptye (Feb 5, 2016)

marierock13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm interested in trading my 175 Jay, for your 133 Savannah. I am located in Canada.
> 
> Please let me know.



I can definitely do this trade! I'll PM you a picture of the card in a second.


----------



## stoptye (Feb 5, 2016)

eight hour bump!


----------



## stoptye (Feb 6, 2016)

Good morning bump!


----------



## stoptye (Feb 7, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## stoptye (Feb 7, 2016)

ANOTHER good morning bump.


----------



## meows (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey! I'm interested in traiding my 181 for your 61. I'm in Canada as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I'm ok with regular envelope.


----------

